# Pooch Test - Whatcha think?



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 8, 2010)

This girl has always been on the hefty side and lately she is making me think that she is already bred. She's confusing me. She's a Boer/Nubian cross that we have to produce market kids. What do you think - is she bred already? If so, any guesses on when she'll go?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 8, 2010)

It's hard to see well because she is so freckly, but I'm going to say it looks likely.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Sep 8, 2010)

Does she have 4 teats? 

yeah she does look kind of poochy.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 8, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> Does she have 4 teats?
> 
> yeah she does look kind of poochy.


Yeah, she's 1 of 2 four-teeted does we have. In our area market kids sell for more than registered kids. Go figure.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here, people want to pay "market" price for registered kids. The price of a meat kid here is about $25...:/ We have a lot of Muslims around here and they want to buy up all the bucklings for eating, they won't accept a wether...but the only intact males I sell are breeding quality and obviously worth more than $25!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 9, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Here, people want to pay "market" price for registered kids. The price of a meat kid here is about $25...:/ We have a lot of Muslims around here and they want to buy up all the bucklings for eating, they won't accept a wether...but the only intact males I sell are breeding quality and obviously worth more than $25!


Wow - only $25? "Eating" quality goats (bucklings, mainly) are going for over $100 for weanlings. Registered goats are going for like nothing... Sad.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Here, people want to pay "market" price for registered kids. The price of a meat kid here is about $25...:/ We have a lot of Muslims around here and they want to buy up all the bucklings for eating, they won't accept a wether...but the only intact males I sell are breeding quality and obviously worth more than $25!


Market here is running $1.60-$2.00/ lb.  If all they are willing to pay is $25 then they wouldn't get any goats here.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 9, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from me either. But the farm down the road breeds Boer mixes by the hundreds and sells them off at $25 a kid, so who would want to pay a higher price? A goat is a goat, right?


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can they possibly break even at that price?   They must spend more than $25 per kid in feed, vaccines, etc...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 10, 2010)

MysticScorpio82 said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because they DON'T vaccinate them, trim their hooves, worm them, or feed them.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 11, 2010)

Green has it right, they don't. They are born and sold as fast as possible, no disbudding, registration, vaccinations, nothing. They don't give their does selenium either, so they've got a ton of kids with really bad legs every year.


----------

